
Show HN: Gophish – An Open-Source Phishing Framework - jwcrux
https://getgophish.com
======
Cheezmeister
Even among open-source titles, this one excels. Witness:

* Uses Golang

* For Phishing

* Gopher, a digging rodent

* Go Fish, a card game where you steal from your opponent

That's a quadruple entendre. Well played.

------
unethical_ban
Really impressive site, FWIW. Great presentation for a startup FOSS tool.

The user guide is great; do you expect any kind of video demos available?

~~~
jwcrux
Thanks! Eventually we will have a full online demo where users can see what
the product looks like without having to download it.

------
edoceo
Evil Genius!

